# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  حكم ما يفعله الناس اليوم من قولهم : تصدق بنية الشفاء ،للعلَّامة عبد الرّحمن البرَّاك

## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
سُئلَ شيخُنَا العلَّامة عبد الرَّحمن بن ناصر البرَّاك ـ سلَّمهُ اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ :
"قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله : "ذكر عن السلف في معنى الآية أنواع مما يفعله الناس اليوم ولا يعرفون معناه ...
فمن ذلك : العمل الصالح الذي يفعله كثير من الناس ابتغاء وجه الله من صدقة وصلاة وصلة وإحسان إلى الناس وترك ظلم، ونحو ذلك مما يفعله الإنسان أو يتركه خالصا لله، لكنه لا يريد ثوابه في الآخرة، إنما يريد أن يجازيه الله بحفظ ماله وتنميته، أو حفظ أهله وعياله، أو إدامة النعمة عليهم، ولا همة له في طلب الجنة والهرب من النار؛ فهذا يعطى ثواب عمله في الدنيا، وليس له في الآخرة نصيب .
"فهل من ذلك ما يفعله الناس اليوم من قولهم : تصدق بنية الشفاء ، استغفر بنية الولد ونحو ذلك ،أو أن الأولى أن لايقصر النية بل يعمل العمل لله ويجعل النية الدنيوية تبعا؟
فأجاب :
الحمد لله؛ قال الله تعالى: "من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها نوف إليهم أعمالهم فيها وهم فيها لا يبخسون"، وإرادة الحياة الدنيا على مراتب، والناس في ذلك أصناف، كما ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله في رسالته، وشرهم الكفار الذين لا يرجون لقاء الله ورضوا بالحياة الدنيا واطمأنوا بها، فهممهم وجميع أعمالهم مصروفة في حظوظ الدنيا، وأخف مريدي الدنيا من ذُكر في السؤال، وهو من يعمل العمل لله، لكن لا يريد من الله جزاء إلا الحظ العاجل، ولا ريب أن هذا قبيح ومذموم، وقد قال تعالى:"فمن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا وماله في الآخرة من خلاق"، أما المحققون للإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر فهم الذين قال الله : "ومنهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار"، وقال تعالى: "من كان يريد ثواب الدنيا فعند الله ثواب الدنيا والآخرة" وقال تعالى: "تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة"، فمن يتصدق أو يعمل بعض الأعمال الخيرية لا يريد إلا شفاء من مرض أو تيسير حظ عاجل من وظيفة أو نحوها فهو ممن لا يريد بعمله إلا العاجلة، فهذا له حظ من قوله تعالى: "كلا بل تحبون العاجلة وتذرون الآخرة"، فالمسلم الذي يفعل ذلك قد شابه من قال الله فيهم: "إن هؤلاء يحبون العاجلة ويذرون وراءهم يوما ثقيلا"، اللهم اجعل عملنا كله صالحا، واجعله لوجهك خالصا، ولا تجعل لأحد فيه شيئا، ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار، والله أعلم.

رقم الفتوى : 36282  


المصدر : الموقع الرّسمي للشّيخ.

http://albrrak.net/index.php?option=...tid=&Itemid=35

----------


## ابن الشجري

[justify]
مع حبنا للشيخ العلامة البراك وجلالة قدره وسابقة فضله وعلمه فما نحن إلا من أبنائه وطلابه ، إلا أن في النفس مما ذكره الشيخ ما يطول إيراده  
لكن ألا يرد على ماذكره الشيخ ، التالي لكلام الله بنية الرقية الشرعية ، فمع أنه عمل مشروع بل مندوب إليه فهو يندرج تحت تعميم الشيخ ، فالمتصدق إنما يسأل الله وينظر إلى رحمته ويتوسل إليه بعمل يحبه الله ، فلا يمكن تنزيل هذه الآيات على من تقرب إلى الله بعمل صالح يرجو به كشف بلاء ، فالباذل ماله تقربا إلى الله وتوسلا إليه لجلب نفع أو دفع ضر إنما هو المسلم الذي علم أن الأمور كلها بيد الله ، فهو يطلبها من القادر عليها ، ويتوسل إليه بما شرع ، وينشد الأسباب الشرعية لجلب نفع أو دفع ضر ، وكذلك الدعاء فإنه يرد عليه ما أورده الشيخ بل كل عمل صالح يتوجه فيه العبد إلى الله ، وكل ذكر مشروع رتب عليه نفع دنيوي عاجل وما أكثرها ، وهل توجه العبد إلى سيده ومولاه ببذل ماله لدفع نقمة أو جلب منفعة إلا عين العبودية ، قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحيياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين لا شريك له ، فإن سدت هذه الأبواب العظيمة النفع على ناشد العافية فممن يطلبها ويرجوها ، أمن توسل لقبر أو تمحل لشجرة أو خضوع لساحر أو عراف أو كاهن... 
وفي الحقيقة إن كلام الشيخ أشكل علي ، فمثل هؤلاء لا يريدون بعملهم في الأصل الحياة الدنيا ، وإنما يتقربون إلى الله تعالى الذي استقر في علمهم أنه الحي القيوم الذي بيده النفع والضر ، فهم يتوسلون إليه بما يحب عبادة خالصة يصرفونها لله ، بل يرجون عليها الثواب مضاعفا لتوجههم للأسباب الشرعية ، وأخذهم بأعظم أسباب العافية حين توجهوا لمن هي بيده ، والمسلم حين يبذل مايحب ويصرفه لله فهو في عبادة ، فإن أمل بعمله نفعا عاجلا من كشف بلاء أو جلب مصلحة ، فإنما نهج نهج الشريعة وركب ثبج الفلاح . 
وبالله ما أنت قائل لمن يقرأ القرآن قد عظم أمله واشتد رجاؤه حين سمع حديث اللديغ أو حديث أبي امامة الباهلي في مسلم في فضل سورة البقرة وهو مسحور أو به حمة أو عين ، هل تستطيع أن تقول له : إنما ترجو بعملك الحياة الدنيا فأنت ممن قال الله فيهم ( كلا بل تحبون العاجلة وتذرون الآخرة ). 
في رأيي أن المسألة تحتاج إلى تخليص ـ من خلص ـ لكلام الشيخ أكثر من رد ، فأنا أرى أن في كلام شيخنا توسع اضطره له السائل لتنزيل هذه الآيات على من لا ينطوي تحتها ، وإن كان في كلامه حق كثير ، يخشى المسلم معه ولا يسعه إلا أن يتذكر قوله سبحانه ( وبدى لهم من الله مالم يكونوا يحتسبون ) . 
ولو صح حديث المسألة لانتفى النزاع من أصله ، لكن له من أصول الشريعة ما يعضد معناه ، وكذلك الاستغفار المذكور فالحديث المشهور في ذلك ، من لازم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ... الحديث ، مختلف في ثبوته بين محسن له و مضعف ، إلا أن الآيات من كتاب الله التي تعضد معناه وتقويه وافرة ظاهرة لطالب العلم ، ففضل الاستغفار والتوبة والإنابة إلى الله بركة وخير يراه المسلم في عاجل أمره قبل آخرته ، ولو أناب الناس إلى ربهم واستغفروه لظهرت بركات الأرض وتنزلت عليهم بركات السماء . 

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من التقول عليك أو الإساءة إلى أوليائك كما نعوذ بك من قصد غيرك أو الصمود في حاجة إلى سواك ، سبحانك وبحمدك نرجوا رحمتك ونخشى عذابك .  
ليس من الأدب أن نتقدم بين يدي علمائنا فضلا عن نقد أقوالهم ، إلا أنها لما بعدت الشقة عن الشيخ ، وعظمت الحاجة للمسألة نفست قليلا من كثير ، وإلا فهي تحتاج إلى نقاش طويل لحساسية المسألة فهي من تجريد التوحيد ، فمن كان على اتصال بالشيخ فليورد مثل هذه الاعتراضات التي قد تنقدح عند البعض ، وليفدنا مشكورا بجواب الشيخ .  

خاصة وأن صيغة السؤال التي وجهت للشيخ كانت ضيقة النظر ، إلا أني كنت أتمنى أن شيخنا فسح لها من فكره الواسع ما يمهد للناس الأخذ بالأسباب الشرعية ، خاصة فيما وردت به النصوص نصا أو استظهارا والله أعلم .
[/justify]

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء  للدويش 26 مجلد - (25 / 241)
السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم ( 18369 )
س2 : تكرموا علينا- حفظكم الله- ببيان فقه حديث : داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة من جهة مداواة المريض بالذبح له ، هل يشرع ذلك أو لا يشرع ؛ لرفع البلاء عنه ؟ أجزل الله مثوبتكم .

ج 2 : الحديث المذكور غير صحيح ، ولكن لا حرج في الصدقة عن المريض تقربا إلى الله عز وجل ، ورجاء أن يشفيه الله بذلك ؛ لعموم الأدلة الدالة على فضل الصدقة ، وأنها تطفئ الخطيئة وتدفع ميتة السوء .
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
بكر أبو زيد ... صالح الفوزان ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز )

قال ابن مفلح في "الفروع " (  (3 / 187) ( وَرَوَى جَمَاعَةٌ فِي تَرْجَمَةِ مُوسَى بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ وَهُوَ كَذَّابٌ عَنْ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ إبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ الْأَسْوَدِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، مَرْفُوعًا { دَاوُوا مَرْضَاكُمْ بِالصَّدَقَةِ ، وَحَصِّنُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بِالزَّكَاةِ ، وَأَعِدُّوا لِلْبَلَاءِ الدُّعَاءَ } وَجَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا وَغَيْرُهُمْ يَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا ، وَهُوَ حَسَنٌ ، وَمَعْنَاهُ صَحِيحٌ .)

قال ابن الحاج المالكي في "المدخل" ( المدخل - (4 / 224)
 فَصْلٌ ) وَآكَدُ مَا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ أَوْ وَلِيِّهِ امْتِثَالُ السُّنَّةِ فِي الصَّدَقَةِ لِمَا وَرَدَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ عَنْهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ { دَاوُوا مَرَضَاكُمْ بِالصَّدَقَةِ وَادْفَعُوا الْبَلَاءَ بِالصَّدَقَةِ وَاسْتَعِينُوا عَلَى قَضَاءِ حَوَائِجِكُمْ بِالصَّدَقَةِ } وَذَلِكَ رَاجِعٌ إلَى حَالِ الْمَرَضِ وَالْمَرِيضِ فَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَرَضُ شَدِيدًا فَلْيُكْثِرْ مِنْ الصَّدَقَةِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَلِيًّا فَكَذَلِكَ وَإِنْ كَانَ فَقِيرًا فَجُهْدُ الْمُقِلِّ ، لِحَدِيثِ { عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا فِي التَّمْرَةِ الَّتِي تَصَدَّقَتْ بِهَا عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ وَمَعَهَا ابْنَتَانِ فَشَقَّتْهَا نِصْفَيْنِ وَأَعْطَتْ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا نِصْفًا } .
وَالْمَقْصُودُ مِنْ الصَّدَقَةِ أَنَّ الْمَرِيضَ يَشْتَرِي نَفْسَهُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِقَدْرِ مَا تُسَاوِي نَفْسُهُ عِنْدَهُ وَالصَّدَقَةُ لَا بُدَّ لَهَا مِنْ تَأْثِيرٍ عَلَى الْقَطْعِ ؛ لِأَنَّ الْمُخْبِرَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَادِقٌ وَالْمُخْبَرَ عَنْهُ كَرِيمٌ مَنَّانٌ ، ثُمَّ إنَّ الثَّوَابَ حَاصِلٌ بِنَفْسِ الصَّدَقَةِ ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ إنْ صَحَّ صَاحِبُهَا مِنْ مَرَضِهِ فَبَخٍ عَلَى بَخٍ وَهُوَ الْغَالِبُ فِي حَقِّ مَنْ امْتَثَلَ السُّنَّةَ الْمُطَهَّرَةَ وَإِنْ كَانَ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ فَيَجِدُ صَدَقَتَهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ أَوْفَرَ مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ بَلْ مُضَاعَفَةً إلَى سَبْعِمِائَةٍ كَمَا وَرَدَ { وَاَللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ } وَالصَّدَقَةُ لِلْمَرِيضِ عَامَّةٌ فِي الْأَقْسَامِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ .
ثُمَّ إنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ خَاصَّةً بِالْمَرِيضِ وَإِنَّمَا تَتَأَكَّدُ فِي حَقِّ الْمَرِيضِ .
وَقَدْ دَلَّ الْحَدِيثُ عَلَى عُمُومِهَا بِقَوْلِهِ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ { كُلُّ سُلَامَى مِنْ النَّاسِ عَلَيْهِ صَدَقَةٌ } وَالسُّلَامَى بِضَمِّ السِّينِ مَعَ فَتْحِ الْمِيمِ وَالْقَصْرِ هِيَ أَعْضَاءُ ابْنِ آدَمَ فَكَأَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ يَقُولُ : عَلَى كُلِّ عُضْوٍ مِنْ أَحَدِكُمْ صَدَقَةٌ فَيُعْطِي ظَاهِرُ الْحَدِيثِ أَنَّهُ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ يَحْتَاجُ الْمَرْءُ إلَى ثَلَثِمِائَةٍ وَسِتِّينَ صَدَقَةً عَلَى عَدَدِ الْأَعْضَاءِ )

و قد تعقب الشيخ سفر الحوالي في كتابه " ظاهرة الإرجاء" كلام شارح كتاب التوحيد الشيخ سليمان بن عبدالله  في شرحه لباب ( من الشرك إرادة الإنسان بعمله الدنيا") فقال في كتاب
 ( ظاهرة الإرجاء  (1 / 114)
(ورحم الله الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب فقد عقد باباً خاصاً في كتابه المبارك "كتاب التوحيد" بعنوان:
"باب من الشرك إرادة الإنسان بعمله الدنيا" . أورد فيه قوله تعالى:
{من كان يريد حرث الدنيا و زينتها نوفّ إليهم أعمالهم فيها و هم فيها لا يبخسون} [هود: 15]
والحديث الصحيح: "تعس عبد الدينار تعس عبد الدرهم، تعس عبد الخميصة، تعس عبد الخميلة، إن أعطي رضي وإن لم يعط سخط …" الحديث.
ومراده أوسع وأعمق مما ذكره حفيده العلامة سليمان بن عبدالله في قوله: إن المراد بهذا الباب "أن يعمل الإنسان عملاً صالحاً يريد به الدنيا، كالذي يجاهد للقطيفة والخميلة ونحو ذلك" 
فهذا وإن كان داخلاً في المراد، لكن تقييده به تضييق لمغزى واسع أحسب أن الشيخ المؤلف أراد إيضاحه، وهو أن أكثر الناس المسلمين وغيرهم جعلوا همهم وحرثهم وكدحهم وتعبهم للدنيا وحدها، فلا تتحرك قلوبهم ولا تنفعل إلا لها وبها، حتى أنهم لو دعوا الله وعبدوه فإنما يريدون بذلك زيادة الخير والبركة في الصحة والرزق، و هذا باب أوسع من باب فساد النية مع عمل صالح يفعله العبد المؤمن، فهذا الباب - الأخير - يصيب الصالحين و يعرض للمخلصين.
كما أن ظاهر الحديث لا يؤيد كلامه رحمه الله، فالمقصود من الحديث هو عبودية القلب وإرادته غير الله، وليس مجرد فساد النية مع عمل صالح، ألا ترى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربط بين العبودية للدنيا وعمل القلب بقوله: "إن أعطي رضي وإن لم يعط سخط" وهو مطابق لمنطوق ما ذكر الله عن المنافقين في قوله:
{ومنهم من يلمزك في الصدقات فإن أعطوا منها رضوا وإن لم يعطوا منها إذا هم يسخطون} [التوبة: 58] وهي ضمن سياق كله في النفاق الأكبر.
فعبودية القلب للدنيا التي لحظها شيخ الإسلام المؤلف، هي ذلك الداء العضال الذي ابتليت به الأمة الإسلامية، فنزع الله مهابتها من قلوب أعدائها وقذف في قلوبها (الوهن) حب الدنيا وكراهية الموت، فأصبح حرثها وهمها للدنيا وحدها.
وهذه بلوى أوسع وأخطر من الجهاد من أجل القطيفة والخميلة الذي قد لا يزيد عن كونه ذنباً عارضاً يتاب منه، وليس المرض العارض كالعاهة المزمنة...)

----------


## ابن الشجري

جزاك الله خيرا أبا عبدالرحمن على هذا النقل الطيب ، والحمد لله على واسع فضله وسابغ رحمته ، ونسأله الصمود إليه والاتكال عليه فيما قل أو كثر من أمر دنيانا وآخرتنا ، فوالله لا دنيا إلا بفضله ولا آخرة إلا برحمته سبحانه وبحمده .

----------


## أبو المجد الفراتي

بارك الله فيكم على الإفادة.

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> [justify]
> لكن ألا يرد على ماذكره الشيخ ، التالي لكلام الله بنية الرقية الشرعية ، فمع أنه عمل مشروع بل مندوب إليه فهو يندرج تحت تعميم الشيخ ، -------* الحقيقة إن كلام الشيخ أشكل علي----------------------**في رأيي أن المسألة تحتاج إلى تخليص ـ من* *خلص** ـ لكلام الشيخ أكثر من رد ، فأنا أرى أن في كلام شيخنا توسع اضطره له السائل لتنزيل هذه الآيات* *على من لا ينطوي تحتها* [/justify]


لا يندرج تحت تعميم الشيخ وكلام الشيخ ليس فيه *توسع اضطره له السائل لتنزيل هذه الآيات* *على من لا ينطوي تحتها** ولكن كلامه موافق لغيره من العلماء* واليك البيان من كلام الشيخ البراك ومن كلام غيره من العلماء  [ الخلص ]ففى كلام الشيخ البراك الاجابةفى قوله*قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله*[*ولا همة له في طلب الجنة والهرب من النار]**------------------------------------ويقول الشيخ البراك-**لكن لا يريد من الله جزاء إلا الحظ العاجل---**فمن يتصدق أو يعمل بعض الأعمال الخيرية* *لا يريد**إلا** شفاء** من مرض أو تيسير حظ عاجل من وظيفة أو نحوها فهو ممن لا يريد بعمله إلا العاجلة،-----------وايضا الاجابة فى كلام الشيخ صالح ال الشيخ فى شرح كتاب التوحيد والشيخ ابن عثيمين فى القول المفيد--------------** مراد شيخ الاسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب والشيخ صالح ال الشيخ وايضا الشيخ ابن عثيمين والشيخ البراك وغيرهم من العلماء  ان هذا النوع* *طامع فى ثواب الدنيا ليس له همة فى الاخرة**لأنه جعل عمل الآخرة وسيلة لعمل الدنيا------------------------------------------------
وهذا ما قرره الشيخ صالح والشيخ ابن عثيمين وغيرهم من العلماءونكرر موضع الشاهد من كلام الشيخ صالح لتضح المسألة -يعمل العمل الصالح وهو فيه مخلص لله جل وعلا؛ ولكن يريد به ثواب الدنياولا يريد ثواب الآخرة. مثلا يتعبد الله جل وعلا بالصلاة وفيها مخلص لله أداها على طواعية واختيار وامتثال لأمر الله؛ لكن يريد منها أن يصح بدنه، أو وصل رحمه وهو يريد منه أن يحصل له في الدنيا الذكر الطيب والصلة ونحو ذلك، أو عمل أعمالا من التجارة والصدقات وهو يريد بذلك تجارة لكي يكون عنده مال فيتصدق وهو يريد بذلك ثواب الدنيا،
فهذا النوع عمل العبادة امتثالا للأمر ومخلصا فيها لله؛ولكنه طامع في ثواب الدنيا، وليس له همة في الآخرة، ولم يعمل هربا من النار وطمعا في الجنة، فهذا داخل في هذا النوع، وداخل في قوله (مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يُبْخَسُونَ).والأعمال التي يعملها العبد ويستحضر فيها ثواب الدنيا على قسمين:
القسم**الأول**:**

أن يكون العمل الذي عمله واستحضر فيه ثواب الدنيا وأراده ولم يرد ثواب الآخرةلم يرغِّب الشرع فيه بذكر ثواب الدنيا، مثل الصلاة والصيام ونحو ذلك من الأعمال والطاعات، فهذا لا يجوز له أن يريد به الدنيا ولو أراد به الدنيا فإنه مشرك ذلك الشرك.والقسم الثاني:أعمال رتب الشارع عليها ثوابا في الدنيا ورغّب فيها بذكر ثوابا لها في الدنيا،مثل صلة الرحم وبر الوالدين ونحو ذلكوقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام «من سرَّه أن يُبسط له في رزقه ويُنسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه»، فهذا النوعإذا استحضر في عمله حين يعمل هذا العمل استحضر ذلك الثواب الدنيوي، وأخلص لله في العمل، ولم يستحضر الثواب الأخروي،
فهو داخل في الوعيدفهو من أنواع هذا الشرك؛لكن إذا استحضر الثواب الدنيوي والثواب الأخروي معا، له رغبة فيما عند الله في الآخرة يطمع الجنة ويهرب من النار واستحضر ثواب هذا العمل في الدنيا، فإنه لا بأس بذلك
؛لأن الشرع ما رغب فيه بذكر الثواب في الدنيا إلا للحض عليه«فمن قتل قتيلا فله سلبه» فقتل القتيل في الجهاد لكي يحصل على السلب هذا؛ ولكن قصده من الجهاد الرغبة فيما عند الله جل وعلا مخلصا فيه لوجه الله، لكن أتى هذا من زيادة الترغيب له ولم يقتصر على هذه الدنيا،بل قلبه معلق أيضا بالآخرة، فهذا النوع لا بأس به ولا يدخل في النوع الأول مما ذكره السلف في هذه الآية ---------------------
ويقول الشيخ بن عثيمين فى [القول المفيد]---------هذا الباب لا يريد أن يمدح بعبادته ولا يريد المراءاة، بل يعبد الله مخلصا له، ولكنه يريد شيئا من الدنيا; كالمال، والمرتبة، والصحة في نفسه، وأهله، وولده، وما أشبه ذلك; فهو يريد بعمله نفعا في الدنيا، غافلا عن ثواب الآخرة-----------------------------------------------------فإن قيل: من أراد بعمله الدنيا كيف يقال إنه مخلص، مع أنه أراد المال مثلا؟
أجيب: إنه أخلص العبادة ولم يرد بها الخلق إطلاقا، فلم يقصد مراءاة الناس ومدحهم، بل قصد أمرا ماديا; فإخلاصه ليس كاملا لأن فيه شركا، ولكن ليس كشرك الرياء يريد أن يمدح بالتقرب إلى الله،وهذا لم يرد مدح الناس بذلك، بل أراد شيئا دنيئا غيره.
ولا مانع أن يدعو الإنسان في صلاته، ويطلب أن يرزقه الله المال، ولكن لا يصلي من أجل هذا الشيء; فهذه مرتبة دنيئة.
أما طلب الخير في الدنيا بأسبابه الدنيوية; كالبيع، والشراء، والزراعة; فهذا لا شيء فيه، والأصل أن لا نجعل في العبادات نصيبا من الدني------------------------------------------------إرادة الإنسان الدنيا بعمل الآخرة: وهذا من الشرك; لأنه جعل عمل الآخرة وسيلة لعمل الدنيا، فيطغى على قلبه حب الدنيا حتى يقدمها على الآخرة، والحزم والإخلاص أن يجعل عمل الدنيا للآخرة.---------------------------- أن الإنسان إذا أراد بعمله الحسنيين- حسنى الدنيا، وحسنى الآخرة-; فلا شيء عليه لأن الله يقول: {وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ}، [الطلاق: من الآية2-3]،*

----------


## أبو المجد الفراتي

الذي قصده السائل الأخ ابن الشجري، أن التالي لكلام الله بنية الرقية الشرعية لإزالة مس أو عين أو سحر، وكذا الرجل يدعو الله عز وجل المال والصحة في الدنيا،..  لا يدخلان ضمن الذين يريدون بأعمالهم الحياة الدنيا.


والذي يظهر ~والله أعلم، أنه ينبغي النظر إلى المراد النهائي من التداوي  بالرقية ومن الدعاء طلبا لحسنى الدنيا; فإذا كان يريد بهذا المال والصحة والهناء الاستعانةُ به على الآخرة، فهذا ممدوح، فهو يريد المال ليعفّ نفسه عن التسول، وليعول أهله، وليتصدق على الفقراء، كما قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (اليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى) ويريد الصحة ليتقوى على أداء الفرائض والنوافل، ويريد الهناء وراحة البال ليشتغل بالآخرة عن الدنيا.
وأما إذا كان يريد ذلك لمجرد الدنيا فهو شرك.
هذا رأيي والله أعلم.

----------

